# feeding piranha fry



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

What can i feed piranha fry apart from baby brine shrimp?. Will they eat bloodworm,flakes and frozen brine shrimp?. Thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I usually dont use frozen foods for frys.. freeze dried, that comes in the bottle, yes!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hikari (first bites) works fine just a pinch at a time! judazzz told me about this stuff and they seem to surface to eat it thanks judazzz







i also tried this new stuff by WARDLEY liquid fry for all small fish but it sucks







brine works the best, but it blows making it never works right!!!!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah brine shrimp does break off into small pieces plus it will build them up quickly too :smile:


----------

